
99.99 + 0.02 = 100.00999999999999 - vivaamerica1
https://ideone.com/XFN9Rp
======
awesomepantsm
If I was clippy, I'd say "Are you trying to ask a question on StackOverflow?"
Please don't post things even a 1st year student already knows.

